# Costa Rica Sailfish and Blue marlin Booby Trap Fishing Team



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A few pictures from this week on the new Booby Trap II in Los Suenos Costa Rica. We are finally getting things in order in Costa Rica. Places to stay and upgrades to the boat are all coming together fast. We took off from the working end of the deal and spent a couple of days fishing this week. Here are a few pictures from the new ride. First pic is our new mate on the Booby Trap II with a little blue marlin. Thomas fit right in fast and we are glad to have him as our newest member of the team!

Capt. Ahab


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Great pics and pretty boat!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Great pics, as always! Looks like fun, and can't wait for it to calm down around here.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

nice-- bite still up north of LS?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey man, welcome back! We thought you'd taken up golf, or knitting. Glad to hear you are back on the water. Great photos as usual.

Will you fish the Gulf much this season?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

offshorebound said:


> Great pics and pretty boat!


Thanks!



FishingAggie said:


> Great pics, as always! Looks like fun, and can't wait for it to calm down around here.


I'm ready my self! Watching the weather every day!



Friendswoodmatt said:


> nice-- bite still up north of LS?


The bite was kinda everywhere. We stayed in close 12-15 miles south most of the time. Boats were catching good numbers all around.



Hunter said:


> Hey man, welcome back! We thought you'd taken up golf, or knitting. Glad to hear you are back on the water. Great photos as usual.
> 
> Will you fish the Gulf much this season?


Planning on it..

ðŸ˜ƒ
We have been in CR off and on since deer season. I'm ready for a good 3-4 day window here in Texas!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome pics! Any swordfish stories down there yet? I find it hard to believe you have yet to sniff one out!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Great pics! What kind of boat is that? Very nice!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> Awesome pics! Any swordfish stories down there yet? I find it hard to believe you have yet to sniff one out!


We don't have a bottom machine yet. The one on the boat doesn't hit over 500'. We did pick out a spot on the chart and made 2 drops in the dark. First drop we hit bottom about 300' shallower than we wanted. We bumped out to around 1600' we were guessing and got tight .. Second drop no bite.. We pulled the hook on the sword we hooked the first drop. It was pretty exciting just to get the bite... We have all new electronics coming in the next couple of weeks.. Im looking forward to seeing the bottom and trying again soon.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> cool pics, thanks for sharing


Thanks my brother!



Anthony C said:


> Great pics! What kind of boat is that? Very nice!


It's an old 31' Rybovich hull that was restored in 2009 and used on a mother ship. I looked at it last year while I was down there. The price dropped and we couldn't pass it up. She is in great shape and really a pretty cool boat. We have put a lot into it and still have a lot we want to do. Looking forward to getting it all done. New front curtains and electronics will be done " I hope ðŸ˜" in the next couple of weeks, then we plan on taking the boat to Quepos and getting the tuna tubes built in. The motors had about 500 hours mostly trolling and ran great. 
Thanks guys for the replies looking forward to getting back on the water here or there! If any of y'all 2coolers are headed down to Los Suenos this summer PM me.. I'm sure there will be a few times we could use an extra angler! 
Brett


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Man you always impress me with all of the great deer and fish pictures. Great looking boat.... Keep em coming i'm jealous.....


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> We don't have a bottom machine yet. The one on the boat doesn't hit over 500'. We did pick out a spot on the chart and made 2 drops in the dark. First drop we hit bottom about 300' shallower than we wanted. We bumped out to around 1600' we were guessing and got tight .. Second drop no bite.. We pulled the hook on the sword we hooked the first drop. It was pretty exciting just to get the bite... We have all new electronics coming in the next couple of weeks.. Im looking forward to seeing the bottom and trying again soon.


Can't wait for the post upgrade reports. Will be very interesting to see what the rest of the fleet has been missing out on down there. You'd better lock in your dock rate for 5 years, because if the sword deal works out that place is going to be even more popular-if that is possible. Good luck!


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

It was great meeting you last week. Marty said he would give you a call sometime this week. We saw you get tight on a few sails Thursday but, I never got a good picture of you. We were fishing with Bubba Carter that guy is top notch. He got a little mad when me and the deckhands started out 1 for 5 and you and the "Rebel" stayed hooked up. The fishing got a little crazy that afternoon. Best bit I have ever seen heard it was better on Friday we ended up with 18 sails we broke 4 hooks and Bubba was thanking he got a bad batch. We will will definitely be back down there next year. Keep sending the updates and you need to buy the "Clean Sweep" so I will quit trying to explain to my wife why we need another boat.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> We don't have a bottom machine yet. The one on the boat doesn't hit over 500'. We did pick out a spot on the chart and made 2 drops in the dark. First drop we hit bottom about 300' shallower than we wanted. We bumped out to around 1600' we were guessing and got tight .. Second drop no bite.. We pulled the hook on the sword we hooked the first drop. It was pretty exciting just to get the bite... We have all new electronics coming in the next couple of weeks.. Im looking forward to seeing the bottom and trying again soon.


Awesome can't wait to see the reports!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

This is going to be awesome to see all the developments down there!
I can only image what new things await!


----------



## Donnyw (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome pics ...nice boat


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Man you always impress me with all of the great deer and fish pictures. Great looking boat.... Keep em coming i'm jealous.....


Thanks! If you ever head that way let us know!



Hunter said:


> Can't wait for the post upgrade reports. Will be very interesting to see what the rest of the fleet has been missing out on down there. You'd better lock in your dock rate for 5 years, because if the sword deal works out that place is going to be even more popular-if that is possible. Good luck!


It's going to be a fun and a learning experience all in one! 
I was super excited about the swordfish bite! Lots of great folks down there eager to share their knowledge with us getting started. There are some truly incredible fisherman that fish out of that marina and I have learned a lot from them already! Hope to start a daytime sword fishery along side them. 
The sailfish and marlin bite there is insane! I'm just happy to be part of it now and learning is the most fun part about fishing to me.
Can't wait to get that bottom machine !!! 
Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FOWLHOOK said:


> It was great meeting you last week. Marty said he would give you a call sometime this week. We saw you get tight on a few sails Thursday but, I never got a good picture of you. We were fishing with Bubba Carter that guy is top notch. He got a little mad when me and the deckhands started out 1 for 5 and you and the "Rebel" stayed hooked up. The fishing got a little crazy that afternoon. Best bit I have ever seen heard it was better on Friday we ended up with 18 sails we broke 4 hooks and Bubba was thanking he got a bad batch. We will will definitely be back down there next year. Keep sending the updates and you need to buy the "Clean Sweep" so I will quit trying to explain to my wife why we need another boat.


It was a pleasure meeting you and your family! 
I saw you back there setting hooks in the rain ... Capt. Bubba is a heck of a fisherman no doubt I knew y'all would whack the fish on that boat!!! Thanks for posting the picture ... Let us know when you go back.. 
And yes the Clean Sweep is a cool little boat but I think we are going to look at something a little bigger. We are still looking and I did talk to Marty this eve.. Thanks for hooking is up.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> This is going to be awesome to see all the developments down there!
> I can only image what new things await!





Klesak1 said:


> Awesome can't wait to see the reports!





Donnyw said:


> Awesome pics ...nice boat


Thanks guys! Looking forward to more trips! 
Like I said before... If any of y'all are going to be in Los Suenos this summer shoot me a pm I'm sure there will be trips we are short on anglers..

Brett Holden /Capt.Ahab


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome Brett! Just plain Awesome, First Class as usual! 
Hope to see guys down there this winter!

Be Safe and Enjoy life in CR.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> Awesome Brett! Just plain Awesome, First Class as usual!
> Hope to see guys down there this winter!
> 
> Be Safe and Enjoy life in CR.


Thanks my brother! Hope to see ya down there! 
Always a spot for you on the Booby Trap .. I was headed back down tomorrow but have to stay here with all the work piling on us from these hail storms. 
Give me a shout when you go.. 
Brett


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow I think maybe my son and I can complete a couple bucket list items in one trip within the next few years bro. Keep up the good work man it looks like you're setting up a first rate operation down there.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice very nice!
Glad to see you back on the board. 
The CR gig looks like its going to be a blast!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Wow I think maybe my son and I can complete a couple bucket list items in one trip within the next few years bro. Keep up the good work man it looks like you're setting up a first rate operation down there.





Charlietunakiller said:


> Nice very nice!
> Glad to see you back on the board.
> The CR gig looks like its going to be a blast!!!


Thanks a million guys! Glad fishing season is here again! Looking forward to seeing everyone's reports!

I'm already missing it! Here are a few more pictures from last week.. I'm ordering a new camera now.. I missed a lot of great shots last trip because the fish were to close and the lens was to big.. I'm going to get a close up camera I can keep ready at the helm. Looking forward to another season here and in CR.. 
Brett Holden


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking forward to more reports and update pics of the boat once you get new electronics and othe upgrades complete. Really nice looked boat with lots of fishing room!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Anthony C said:


> Looking forward to more reports and update pics of the boat once you get new electronics and othe upgrades complete. Really nice looked boat with lots of fishing room!


Thanks Anthony! Looking forward to the season our selves!

There are so many different fish to target in Costa Rica that really don't get much attention because the bill fishery is so strong it's just not talked about much. I'm excited about the rainy season actually. Once the rivers start forming color changes and rips just a few miles out can be insane fishing. A panga went out the other day and caught 1 black marlin, 2 blue marlin and 3 sailfish just right offshore in 400' of water. They found something floating and hammered the fish with their clients!

We are not chartering ... Yet... We do plan on it eventually but for now if any of you guy are down that way and we have room just give me a shout and we will go Whackum. If anyone does want to book a trip out of Los Suenos my good friend Will has the Sea Fly PM me and I can hook ya up. It's a 42' Maverick and a fishing machine with a VERY good crew!

We hope to have a flagged boat very soon. I'll post here on the board when it happens.

We just got our condos lined out. We got a 2 bedroom place for the crew and a 3 bed room place for ourself and guest.

Looking forward to all of it and hope to see a bunch of y'all down there this summer!

It's hard to beat the flat seas of Costa Rica!

Thanks again Brett

Don't know what these things are but they taste good


----------



## npe001 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome deal


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking great Capt


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

npe001 said:


> Awesome deal





Hotrod said:


> Looking great Capt


Thanks guys for the kind replies! We were headed back to Costa Rica Thursday but I think we are going to stay around here and look for a couple swordfish this weekend ðŸ˜Š.. Hope the weather window holds! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Fish monger said:


> Why no swordfish seminar this year..any particular reason .


I got way behind... We usually start putting it together during deer season and ended up so busy we decided to move it to June.. 
I'm in the roofing business and now with all the crazy storms and hail damage in Austin, Dallas, North Houston and South Houston all of my help and many of our volunteers are way to busy.. We have been working non stop. I talked to the Everyday Heroes yesterday and we agreed to start putting together next years event now. 
We raised them right around 1,000,000.00 over the past 4 seminars with all of y'all's help here on 2cool! That's a lot if money helping lots of Great American Heroes! 
They are financially stable for the year maintaining the same level of help they have been providing so... Next year it is.
All of the same sponsors have been calling wanting to return again and support the cause along with many new ones, so we are going to try and get it put together and get the commitments soon for our next one.

Looking forward to a big blowout next spring and have the best Swordfishing Seminar ever! 
Thanks! Brett Holden


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys for the kind replies! We were headed back to Costa Rica Thursday but I think we are going to stay around here and look for a couple swordfish this weekend ðŸ˜Š.. Hope the weather window holds!
> Brett


And I suspect you will find them.
May 6 is when I caught my big one with you.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> I got way behind... We usually start putting it together during deer season and ended up so busy we decided to move it to June..
> _*I'm in the roofing business and now with all the crazy storms and hail damage in Austin, Dallas, North Houston and South Houston all of my help and many of our volunteers are way to busy.. We have been working non stop*_. I talked to the Everyday Heroes yesterday and we agreed to start putting together next years event now.
> We raised them right around 1,000,000.00 over the past 4 seminars with all of y'all's help here on 2cool! That's a lot if money helping lots of Great American Heroes!
> They are financially stable for the year maintaining the same level of help they have been providing so... Next year it is.
> ...


Lol, that fishing in Costa Rico is pretty hard work huh?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Pictures are awesome as usual!! Looks like the new boat and fishing is top notch over there. I am sure you had to twist Matts arm to go too!! I can't wait to see and hear more about the trips this season in Costa Rica and here on The Boobytrap. Time has flat disappeared this year! Keep the pics and post coming. 

Josh


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

FISH TAILS said:


> Pictures are awesome as usual!! Looks like the new boat and fishing is top notch over there. I am sure you had to twist Matts arm to go too!! I can't wait to see and hear more about the trips this season in Costa Rica and here on The Boobytrap. Time has flat disappeared this year! Keep the pics and post coming.
> 
> Josh


I'm sooooo ready to make another trip down there!
My wife and I were married down there 5 years ago last month!
One of all the coolest trips I've ever taken.
I got the hotel recommendation here off 2 cool ironically. Villa Caletas was amazeballs.
So much to do, really nice places to stay, and the fishing has gotten insane lately.
Didn't have much luck fishing when I went, but I think it was 100% the boat I chartered.
They actually got my big butt on a zip line!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to go on vacation and NOT fish....I figured I could catch all the same fish here on my boat. Costa Rica changed my mind. So many fish!! I can't wait to see how the Boobytrap team does there!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Those pics are INSANE. I don't know how you get on them that quick. 

Sounds like a blast down in CR. My wife and I honeymooned down there. Only managed to fish a couple of days, but the different species of fish sure made it interesting.

Looking forward to seeing some pics of some daytime swordfish, especially one from the Pacific! I know those Cali guys have been trying, but haven't seen them having any success. Should be interesting!

Keep the pics coming, Brett!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Hope all of you make it down to CR this summer! Just get a hold of me before you go and we will go catch some fish .. We will be needing anglers! 

Mikey I hope we catch one this week just like the one you caught! Looking forward to getting you on the marlin bite in CR too! 

Thanks guys for the replies! 
Brett


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Costa Rica is on my bucket list for sure! Looks like yall didn't waste any time finding the fish. Very nice pics.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Costa Rica is on my bucket list for sure! Looks like yall didn't waste any time finding the fish. Very nice pics.


It's been fun my brother! Lots of fish and everyone on every boat down there has been super helpful in every way! Learning is one of the fun parts of fishing! 
The folks at Los SueÃ±os have also been great! Very welcoming people! 
Can't wait to get the new bottom machine! Hope you make a trip this summer for sure! 
Brett


----------



## bluedevil (Apr 28, 2005)

What bottom machine/transducer combo are you putting in the boat?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bluedevil said:


> What bottom machine/transducer combo are you putting in the boat?


We are not set on the machine yet. I have all Furuno in the Booby Trap here and it has been the best equipment I have ever used.. In CR it looks like the easiest set up is going to be a garmin as far as service. We may give it a try.. I'm supposed to call the electronics guy first thing tomorrow and decide.. Ill let you know what we end up with and how it works out.. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

A cool pic my friend Will Drost daughter took of the sunset over Los SueÃ±os Marina. 
Another pic of Matt trying to stay dry with the groceries after a little rain forest shower from this eve ...


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

love sitting at "the hookup", good times!!


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

a sea of outriggers.. i love being out in the blue but man do i love sitting on the dock drinking a cold drink and watching the sun set with the ocean blowing in your face. nothing fills your soul like that.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! 
We spent the evening getting ready for another run in the morning. Matt and our new mate Thomas have been working their tails off. Our anglers John And Taylor showed up this afternoon.. The sailfish bite has slowed down but more blue marlin are starting to show. We are going to head out in the morning and try to find them some fish. Here are a couple of pics of the crew getting ready.. Hope we find them a couple of hungry blues ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few pics from Los SueÃ±os. 
Sea snake caught with a net. 
Jelly fish in the light at the dock.
Fish in the marina...
One of the mates sons behind the boat.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Headed out to find some grouper for dinner with the family live action from Booby Trap ll ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Live pic.. Got our groupers for dinner..My 4 year old little man talked us into heading over to the islands for a swim.. He is like a fish....


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Live pic.. Got our groupers for dinner..My 4 year old little man talked us into heading over to the islands for a swim.. He is like a fish....


That is really cool! He's gotten big. I remember meeting him at the first or secound swordfish seminar, as my daughter is the same age. Keep those pics coming captain.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My son was trying to figure out why Booby Trap I was in the dock today  I told him ya'll were in Costa Rica.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! 
Hate missing the weather window back in Texas for sure. 
Little man and the family are really having a good time. Matt and I have been taking them on tours every day. My daughter Chelsey and Matt got on the Tarzan swing! You couldn't get me within 20' of that thing lol.. 
The pigs- "javalina" on one of the islands are a great attraction. They will drink a beer and pass out at your feet. 
Here are a few more pictures. 
Think we may leave fishing again in about an hour. Like John said on the other thread, the big rooster fish are a blast and yesterday several boats had multiple blue marlin shots just out front.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice pics. Is that pig part of the honorary crew now?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Nice pics. Is that pig part of the honorary crew now?


Yes.. He is official. 

We also found out Costa Rica has tilefish today ... Don't know what kind it is but it's a tile ...


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

That javelina is cool! Looks like yall are enjoying the heck out Costa Rica


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Bring on some more fish pictures! It looks like the new adventure is working out for you and Matt. I know missing the window here was tuff but the swords are resting here for now!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> Bring on some more fish pictures! It looks like the new adventure is working out for you and Matt. I know missing the window here was tuff but the swords are resting here for now!


Thanks guys for the post. I just got in from a long day of fishing all of our guest and John left yesterday so we headed on a solo mission then I met up with a 2cooler today that is here with his wife and ask him if he wanted to ride with us. It was a blast... We haven't been swordfishing much at all. We have been twice and made 2 drops both trips. We got bit on the first drop both times. Pulled the hook the first trip then today we had one whack the bait but the sword never came back :/.. We will probably put in a full day of swordfishing here soon. We have been doing a little bit of everything and have been loaded with guest.. There are so many different kinds of fish here we have been having a lot of fun learning the bottom structure here and chasing stuff new to us. The Cubera and Rooster fishing has been off the hook. We are finding better spots each trip. The deep water fishing is very cool too! Lots of very cool fish that make for a fun break from just fishing for billfish everyday. I can't post pics from my phone with this internet for some reason so I'll text a few pictures and get someone to post them up in a few.. 
I'll have a lot more pics to post soon we have several guest coming in starting Friday staying through the 20th. 
Thanks for the replies! Pics coming.. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trying again. Think I got it..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trying again :/ one at a time


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More coming.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

One at a time.. More coming.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another. Still can't get more than one to load.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is one more. I'll post more later. Thanks again for the replies fellas! Brett


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice fish! Looks like you guys are enjoying your new boat!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Very nice fish! Looks like you guys are enjoying your new boat!


Thanks John! We are really enjoying the boat! We have put about 200 hours on her already.. I want to head your way toward Quepos later this week and try out some of the bottom fishing over there. Looks like you have better structure that way.. I talked to a guy here that fished with you. He said it was incredible and they had a blast! We are headed out now.. Just me Matt and our mate Woody. I'll get some more pics up later.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds good, let me know how you guys do! Are you guys fishing on the 26 much, or are you headed towards the negrito islands? I have a friend that goes to the totuga / negritos which always does really well!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Sounds good, let me know how you guys do! Are you guys fishing on the 26 much, or are you headed towards the negrito islands? I have a friend that goes to the totuga / negritos which always does really well!


Just got in. We have fished Negritos a few times it's a cool place. It's been a pretty sloppy ride home from that direction a few times. The last Cubera I posted was from Negritos. We have caught most of the roosters and Cuberas right here at the little island just outside the marina. We fished the 26 a couple times also. I think we are fixing to spend more time over there. The Cuberas have been a challange! We have broke hook, lines and leaders on a few monsters and still haven't landed a big one.. They are getting the best of us with the light tackle for sure! We are switching to 80 lb on the Cuberas now. 
I'll shout at ya when we head your way. I may take some of our guest your direction this week.

Here are a couple more pictures I'll post more later. We are loving this place. I'll also post some pics of the condo being built we just put a deposit on. We are looking at another condo tomorrow when my wife gets here. My buddy John and I decided this week we are setting roots here and with all the guest we have we will def. need 2 places for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Still have to post one at a time :/


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll post more later.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What is the sand trout looking fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that a rooster fish? Matt you are looking good!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> What is the sand trout looking fish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a small Corvina. They get much bigger. We had 15-20 lbers swimming under the boat the other night. Wishing we could fish in the marina lol!

Here is a cool pic these suckers are a problem while rooster and cubera fishing. Live bait can be a challange at times and these suckers are hard on the little blue runners.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome boys Gettightsuckas!!!

Saludos 
DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Awesome boys Gettightsuckas!!!
> 
> Saludos
> DL


Thanks Disco... Good to here from you bro. Hope to get you over here with us soon.
Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

One more rooster fish picture. I'll post more later.


----------



## BB1656 (Sep 19, 2014)

Man I love seeing your post of all the reef fish and the roosters! We went out to the FADs a couple of weeks ago and I really wanted to catch a rooster on the way in but we just made it back to the marina before dark so it didnt work out. Los Suenos is a fishermans paradise for sure! Cant wait for the triple crown to come back around!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BB1656 said:


> Man I love seeing your post of all the reef fish and the roosters! We went out to the FADs a couple of weeks ago and I really wanted to catch a rooster on the way in but we just made it back to the marina before dark so it didnt work out. Los Suenos is a fishermans paradise for sure! Cant wait for the triple crown to come back around!


Thanks for the reply! 
If your back this way any time soon swing by the boat or shoot me an email. Maybe we can make a run for a rooster .. The fish were chomping today, the radio was alive with sailfish hook ups on the charter boats just offshore of us and the reef fish were biting great. We scouted some new bottom fishing spots in close today. We never made it further than 8 miles from the marina. We found 3 rocks and all 3 were covered with fish. We had about 25 yellow cheek and snowy grouper, a box load of nice snapper with a bonus Bearded Brotula to boot!
We had a blast! We left the dock at 10:30 and were back at the marina at 3:00! 
We took a bunch of grouper to the Hookup and they did a great job on one heck of a dinner! I'll post a couple pics from today. Still having to post them one at a time:/..

Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bearded Brotula. Good eating stuff right there!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

2nd spot we stopped on today lots of snapper.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

25 lbs of grouper filets and a couple of snapper for the guys at the marina


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Grouper dinner for 10 and a few cold ones!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Food looks great, The Hookup does a good Costa Rican version Michelada


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Is Jeff with you guys in CR as well? Seems like just you and Matt are livin the dream at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> Food looks great, The Hookup does a good Costa Rican version Michelada


I agree! The hookup has great food and drinks. We have them cook our guest fish at least twice a week. We knocked out a few Micheladas last night too ...



saltwater4life said:


> Is Jeff with you guys in CR as well? Seems like just you and Matt are livin the dream at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeff is in Freeport taking care of the Booby Trap keeping her ready for a good weather window in Texas. I plan on getting him down here soon. We have been looking at bigger boats over the last couple of months but now thinking about just bringing the Booby Trap here to Costa Rica. The FAD trips are pretty much just like our runs out of Texas to the swordfish and marlin grounds ,after fishing here now for a few months I think she may be the perfect boat for this place. 
We will prob keep the Booby Trap ll as well for our short runs. 
I'll post some pictures of today's trip later.. We just got in and had a great day of fishing!

Thanks for the replies guys! 
Brett


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

So if you take the booby trap to CR r you done fishing in TX R RU bring the critter getter back out of retirement?? Did you see the post about the BIG BAD & UGLY?? It got me to thinking about the old day so i pull out some old pics and have a couple of u back then. Some good time


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> So if you take the booby trap to CR r you done fishing in TX R RU bring the critter getter back out of retirement?? Did you see the post about the BIG BAD & UGLY?? It got me to thinking about the old day so i pull out some old pics and have a couple of u back then. Some good time


I'll never quit fishing Texas ... 
I love the Gulf of Mexico... I'll check out the thread on The Big, Bad & Ugly! Great times for sure. Matagorda was a blast back in the day!

Here are a few pics from earlier today. We took my nephew Munch Man out to do a little Sailfishing this morning and then came in close for some grouper and snapper action. Everything worked out perfect Munch released his first sailfish and his mom and dad helped him load the fish box for a while. 
Thanks for the reply bro!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry still have to post pics one at a time :/


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It has been a blast here. All the people we have met are so helpful and kind it's almost unbelievable! The locals, the charter boats and all the fisherman we have met here have been very welcoming! I met 2 more groups of folks today that are 2coolers here on vacation. I think they are all fishing tomorrow. 

We are headed back out in the am. not sure what everyone wants to target yet hope to have some cool pics to post soon. 
One more pic. from earlier. Here is Munch mans dad Mario today with a nice snapper.. 
Thanks again everyone for the replies! Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Dang, I haven't read this thread in a while!! You have been hammering them! The wife and I need to make a trip down there soon!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dang, I haven't read this thread in a while!! You have been hammering them! The wife and I need to make a trip down there soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey! Let me know when you and your beautiful bride to plan to head this way! Maybe we can snatch you up a day and try to find you a blue marlin or rooster fish!

Here is a pic of Matt crushing some big sow snapper ðŸ˜œ
Blue runners were hard to come by this morning...
I'll post more pics later. Going to hit the sack for an early day of fishing tomorrow. 
Thanks again my brother for the reply!
Brett


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Man looks like a blast. Glad yall are having fun and catching some nice fish. I'm with Mikey need to bring the wife down there yall seem to be having too much fun. Looks like yall need some help . Be safe and have fun my brother and keep posting those awesome pics.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Great pics, Brett! Looks like you are having a blast! It sure is exciting to think of the Boobytrap in Costa Rica at the fads! Looking forward to seeing the pics from that!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You can color me jealous!

Living the life....be safe down there!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind replies! We have spent the last couple of days fishing with the youngsters. We are learning more each day we are here. We have been scouting new bottom fishing areas on the way in from offshore a little bit everyday and keep finding new grounds closer to the marina which is really nice.. We found a new spot today loaded with fish just 10 minutes from the marina. The fishing here is incredible to say the least!
I still miss Texas! Looking forward to a good weather window there soon...
Here are a few more pics. Thanks again for the replies, we really enjoy sharing the pics! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

-


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Matt with another Bearded Brotula today! My favorite eating fish ðŸ˜€


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mario with a nice longtail seabass


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The ride in..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

......


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Man I wish I could fit in a bean bag like that. Looks like you guys are having a blast down there. Keep catching em up.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

asher said:


> Man I wish I could fit in a bean bag like that. Looks like you guys are having a blast down there. Keep catching em up.


Thanks! We have been enjoying the calm seas for sure. I guess after watching the weather in Texas we picked a good season to try this out.

The bean bags we had hand made here. They are double walled and heavy marine grade vinyl and measured out to fit in that space. They were very inexpensive to have made ,a guy in San Jose made them for us. It took a couple of weeks but they should last for ever. My little man lives on them lol.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

No Swords yet?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The kiddos are feeding one of our pet iguanas on the back porch right now..these suckers love bread..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

)


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

mjz said:


> No Swords yet?


Not yet.. We have stopped on a ledge 3 times.. We made 2 drops each time. It's a close spot at 13 miles.. First drop first day we got tight but pulled the hook on a sword. Second time we made 2 drops on my buddies boat the Sea Fly.. No bites in those 2 drops.. This week we stopped and made 2 drops on our way in from marlin fishing and we were bit on the first drop but never got a hook in him.. We still haven't Put in a day of swordfishing like we do back home.. I think we might head out to a good looking area later this week we have been wanting to try. There is some great looking bottom about 25 miles from here... I'm looking forward to hitting that area..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Check out this picture my buddy Will Drost took ... The marlin took 2 baits and was on 2 rods the entire fight.. Will is as good as they come with a camera! He is the guy that got me rolling taking fishing and hunting pics.. Every time I think I take a good picture I see one on Wills and realize I don't have a clue lol..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

a Great Pic. Will


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Pics from today.. Still have to post one at a time..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another bearded Brotula! Best eating fish ever!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

---


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

;:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trumpet fish..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

........


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Grilled bearded Brotula and fried grouper .. The "Hookup"can cook some fish!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just got back from Tamarindo...looks like yall are having a blast....love the limes there they taste different.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Living the dream.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome stuff for sure!! 

Now go grab a swordie....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Check out this picture my buddy Will Drost took ... The marlin took 2 baits and was on 2 rods the entire fight.. Will is as good as they come with a camera! He is the guy that got me rolling taking fishing and hunting pics.. Every time I think I take a good picture I see one on Wills and realize I don't have a clue lol..


Will is a pretty dang good fisherman too, in addition to being a great photographer. I've got one of his pictures that he sold at an charity auction here in my living room, and there ain't another one like it!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice bottom fishing and inshore pics.. Yall done any Sailfishing this week?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas! It's been fun for sure! We met a few more folks here today that are 2coolers. 

Josh we have been Sailfishing a lot and usually hit the roosters and bottom fish on the way in. I don't have any way at this time to post-load up our good pics from my Nikon but I'll post a few I took the past couple of days with my cell phone .. Thanks again for the replies fellas!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

/


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll post more later.. Thanks again! Brett


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I know where I want to go on my next vacation.

Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Fishdaze said:


> I think I know where I want to go on my next vacation.
> 
> Thanks for all the pics.


Thanks! I recommend this place for a vacation to everyone. Several of my family are leaving tomorrow and all said they had the time of their life. We have had some great fishing the past 2 days! I'll post pics later this eve. We had an amazing thing happen while rooster fishing and some more great sailfish action! I'll post the pics soon as we get done with dinner and back to the condo! 
Thanks for the reply! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Sailfish caught while rooster fishing just out of Los Suenos Marina in Costa Rica*

We caught this sailfish while live baiting with a blue runner for rooster fish and cubera snapper against the rocks just outside of Los Suenos Marina on the Booby Trap ll.. Here is a picture I took with my cell phone of Mario fighting his surprise sailfish!

I'll post more pics of sails and rooster fish we caught the last couple of days.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another pic of our inshore sail. You can see Los Suenos in the back ground..


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the pics! Great as always. Looks like little man is having a heck of a time!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome pics! Looks like the the whole family is loving it down there. One day I hope to make it South and scratch rooster fish off the bucket list


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! If you head this way let me know! Just pulled the boat out to get serviced.. We met 3 more folks today that are 2coolers. Looks like they had a blast! The charter boat they fished caught marlin and sails today. 

Here's a few more pics from this week. Sorry still have to post one at a time.. 
Thanks again for the kind words! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

........


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

--


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

---


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

//


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:::


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

,


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

My little man ðŸ˜Š...


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dayum man, I think your deer might be getting hungry! Love this thread and cant wait to see Chittim thread getting cranked back up man! Hope to get down to CR maybe within the next 6 mo after our trip to Cabo, now kind of wish we would have just booked there first!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

C-Man87 said:


> Dayum man, I think your deer might be getting hungry! Love this thread and cant wait to see Chittim thread getting cranked back up man! Hope to get down to CR maybe within the next 6 mo after our trip to Cabo, now kind of wish we would have just booked there first!


Thanks my brother! Hope you have a great trip to Cabo. They are catching pretty good over there right now I am hearing. When you do head this way give me a shout.. If we have an open spot for an angler your more than welcome to ride with us. I'm excited about deer season my self. Thanks for the reply! Hope to see you over here this spring! 
Brett


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

amazing pictures. I will be headed to Costa Rica on the 29th


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Keep the pics comin, Brett! Those roosterfish are awesome looking, and those jumping sailfish pics are killer!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome pics brett !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies!!!! Hope to see ya down here Jon-Paul.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

-/


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a blast! CR is my favorite! Keep it up fellas!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> Looks like a blast! CR is my favorite! Keep it up fellas!!


I can understand why! The people here are very nice.. The fishing is pretty insane. Hope to see you over here soon! You are always welcome to hitch a ride with us! 
Looks like a good weather window coming up in Texas .. I think we are going to head home and try to fish a few days. Hope the swordfish are hungry and y'all left us a few!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jon-Paul said:


> amazing pictures. I will be headed to Costa Rica on the 29th


PM sent back to you. Sorry for the late reply I have been behind catching up on all the PMs and emails. I left my cell number! 
Brett Holden
PS my buddy came in this afternoon on the "SeaFly" .. He had 15 blue marlin releases in 2 days. 2-1/2 days really.. It's going off right now! I can point you to the right boat. Several blues showing up right out front as well. 2 more charter boats caught a few blues yesterday just off the corner. We are down another day doing a full service on engines... It is killing us lol. Hope to see ya here! I plan on being back here in CR by then unless the weather holds another week in Texas. I'm flying in there Friday to attack the swords .. 
Brett Holden 
Thanks for the reply!

These guys are going to miss his daily feeding ðŸ˜


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------

